# Sun Tan Lotion



## beethoven (Nov 20, 2008)

How can I make my own sun tan lotion in case I am in a survival situation where I can't get some and I need to go outside to do crops or something without having to hold up an umbrella? Also hat making might be a good skill


----------



## Jerseyzuks (Oct 13, 2008)

A good, loose fitting, light colored, long sleeve shirt is 100 times better. I have a few shirts that are designed for fly fishing in the tropics, and they are vented to allow airflow.

When I did a desert hike in Utah, a few of my fellow hikers poked fun at the way I was dressed. They were in shorts and T shirts. I had long pants (very thin), a long sleeve shirt, and a big floppy hat.

The heat didn't affect me nearly as much as it affected them (I stayed cooler because the sun wasn't hitting my skin), and I was the only one who didn't return with some degree of sunburn, even though they all applied suntan lotion.


----------



## dilligaf (Oct 17, 2008)

you want tanning lotion or sunscreen? for sunscreen as mentioned above. for tanning,,, baby oil


----------



## TechAdmin (Oct 1, 2008)

Doesn't aloe vera work as well or only to help ease burns?


----------



## crosscanadian (Nov 25, 2008)

Big floppy hats are great for keeping the sun off your head, face, and neck.


----------



## marilynhanson (Nov 25, 2008)

Can you use mud as sun tan lotion if you have none? What about wetting down sand and putting it on your skin if you were in the desert?


----------



## saintsfanbrian (Oct 30, 2008)

I would think that either sand or mud would cake up and fall off quickly if the sun were hot enough. Not to mention sweating it off. You would need to keep the mud/sand wet.

Loose fitting light weight long clothing and big hats.

I 3rd that.


----------



## rainbowgardens (Oct 29, 2008)

Those whose diets consist of lots of vegies and fruits and healthy fats and are free of processed foods have a nautural sun protection in their skin. That's how primitive man survived.
When I went a year without sugar and processed food of any kind I found to my dismay that it was true. As much as I tried, I couldn't get a good tan. I had to be out in the sun much longer to even get pink.
On a side note, a natural diet will also give you pest resistance and poison ivy doesn't affect you as much. Mosquitos only sampled me. I would get a small red spot, but they never itched. I did an experiment by rubbing poison ivy on my leg. I mashed a leaf onto two seperate spots. About two weeks later I broke out with exactly two small blisters! Barely even itched.
Since then I have allowed myself to get re-addicted to sugar.
I am considering making next year another sugarless year if I can muster up the willpower.


----------



## machiavelli (Nov 26, 2008)

What if you're going along a river where the mud is plentiful, would there be anything wrong with using it if you could replenish it easily?


----------



## marsvoltafan (Dec 8, 2008)

Very cool to know, rainbowgardens. Good luck on your quest to become sugar free again next year! 

What kind of shelf life does sunscreen have? Pretty long, right? Do some brands with certain ingredients last longer than others?


----------

